# permanent roof anchor?



## dsec123

i have a 12/12 roof over a small 1 1/2 storey house, i would love to put 1 or 2 permanent roof anchors on the ridge for a harness/rope safety system. can anyone recommend a roof anchor? do you screw them in right over the shingles? do they require flashing of any kind?


----------



## mako1

I would not recommend anything that screws in for being permanent.You would need to put some blocking inside ,under the ridge and run something like a eyebolt thru.


----------



## joecaption

How often do you think really think your going to have to go up on this roof to make that idea worth while?
There going to look ugly, rust, and be a leak waiting to happen.


----------



## firehawkmph

Permanent roof anchors are used quite often on commercial buildings with gable roofs. Most times they are spec'd so the workers can install them and use them while the building is under construction. Then they are there later for any maintenance. I used to inspect jobsites for OSHA compliance. There are many different types on the market. Choose the type that fits you're needs and follow the installation instructions. Nothing wrong with them. Here's a link if it works:
https://www.google.com/search?q=permanent+roof+anchors&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari

Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## dsec123

joecaption said:


> How often do you think really think your going to have to go up on this roof to make that idea worth while?
> There going to look ugly, rust, and be a leak waiting to happen.


hi! thanks for your reply.

my thought was that if i am going to go up on the roof more than once, it would be easier/simpler to install something permanent once, rather than something temporary twice.

i'm not too worried about looks, i've seen a few and it's just a little metal loop at the ridge. hardly something to get concerned over.

rusting/leaking is definitely a problem!! which is why i'm wondering if there are any 'good' anchors out there with proper flashing to mitigate these issues!


----------



## dsec123

firehawkmph said:


> Permanent roof anchors are used quite often on commercial buildings with gable roofs. Most times they are spec'd so the workers can install them and use them while the building is under construction. Then they are there later for any maintenance. I used to inspect jobsites for OSHA compliance. There are many different types on the market. Choose the type that fits you're needs and follow the installation instructions. Nothing wrong with them. Here's a link if it works:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=permanent+roof+anchors&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari
> 
> Mike Hawkins:smile:


thank you! if anyone has any personal recommendations i would appreciate it!


----------



## mikegp

Whatever you choose, if it's at the ridge and sticking up you can make or source a cover for it. Simply placing something over it will keep out almost all water and should keep rusting to a minimum. Just figure out a way to secure it so it doesn't fly away.

If you want to go low profile, something like this will work and not leak:


----------



## jlhaslip

Most of that style of anchor are made from Stainless Steel.
And don't be shy about asking for the specifications on the anchor. ie: its rated strength.
The anchor should be rated for five times its actual load (minimum 5000 lbs) if the load includes people for the jurisdiction I work under.


----------



## Bud9051

Hi desec, don't skimp on the harness and do get the foot straps to stand in should you end up hanging off the edge of the roof, heaven forbid. BUT, the bad news, which I didn't know at the time, is hanging from a harness is a death sentence. Going from memory here, but it seems that when your legs are dangling below you with muscles relaxed they fill with extra blood, which short changer the brain and you pass out in a few minutes and die at some point thereafter. I didn't get the extra foot straps, but will, but they allow you to stand and use those leg muscles and prevent them from filling with blood. Be sure to verify the above and perhaps others can confirm or debunk what i read. But the safety place where I bought my harness did offer the straps, just not the explanation.

Bud


----------



## Gary in WA

It apparently effects people differently; http://www.roofingcontractor.com/articles/85563-safety-advice-suspension-trauma-why-and-why-not

Get one that is safe, for sure. 

Gary


----------



## Anti-wingnut

Bud9051 said:


> BUT, the bad news, which I didn't know at the time, is hanging from a harness is a death sentence.


Tell that to the guys that climb El Cap in Yosemite. Of the five times I've done it by different routes, one took six days and one took ten.


----------



## Bud9051

LOL, I assume the guys who climb mountains are well aware of the problem and how to avoid it. It's the couch potato group or uninformed that might mistakenly think hanging from a harness is a safe place to be. Certainly it is much safer than the alternative, but all need to plan on the next step, How to get the rest of the way down.

Bud


----------



## jlhaslip

Climbing gear and Fall protection gear are two different animals. Having been taught Rope Handling and Climbing using top-down methods by Search and Rescue instructors, and also having Fall Arrest training by OSHA personnel, I would much rather be wearing a Climbing harness if I was to fall. But Climbing gear can not be used as Fall Protection. Go figure.
My jurisdiction only allows Climbing gear to 1) rescue a fallen worker or 2) to perform work specifically design to be done while suspended, ie: setting anchor points in steel structures for others.
Having said all of this, when my job requires me to wear a Fall Arrest Harness, I carry a set of Prussick ropes to use for standing in. If need be, I can also use these ropes to self rescue, provided that injuries allow me to function.


----------



## DIYknot

Gotta love OSHA. I wonder if they are going to start mandating this stuff for homeowners. More of them die than construction workers because they aren't used to walking roofs properly.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

DIYknot said:


> Gotta love OSHA. I wonder if they are going to start mandating this stuff for homeowners. More of them die than construction workers because they aren't used to walking roofs properly.


Shush....


----------



## gary.bruzzese

So I only read this thread because the picture associated with it in my tapatalk app was, ummm, interesting. But I didn't see that picture in this thread. What gives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIYknot

I am sure I will be getting a knock on the door soon enough.


----------

